# Cutting Board Recommendations



## Buckeye1 (Nov 28, 2021)

In the market for a new cutting board with a juice groove. The old board has a few splits and leaks through. I would want larger enough for carving briskets and turkeys.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 28, 2021)

Try Boos Board, they are expensive, but very high quality.
Also if you have some woodworking skills, making a cutting board is not that hard. If you go that route I would make an end grain board, they are really easy on your knives.
Al


----------



## Steve H (Nov 28, 2021)

I would like a Boos board end grain cutting board. They are a touch pricy. I have been using pretty only bamboo boards lately. Easy to clean and they look good.


----------



## WeberBlackStoneYoder (Nov 28, 2021)

Boos Block


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 28, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Try Boos Board, they are expensive, but very high quality.
> Also if you have some woodworking skills, making a cutting board is not that hard. If you go that route I would make an end grain board, they are really easy on your knives.
> Al











						Wayfair.com - Online Home Store for Furniture, Decor, Outdoors & More | Wayfair
					

Shop Wayfair for A Zillion Things Home across all styles and budgets. 5,000 brands of furniture, lighting, cookware, and more. Free Shipping on most items.




					www.wayfair.com
				




Funny you should say that Al.
I was just browsing these this morning and the recommendation helps with my decision too !


----------



## Buckeye1 (Nov 28, 2021)

Thanks guys, gonna check out the Boos.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 28, 2021)

Buckeye1 said:


> Thanks guys, gonna check out the Boos.


You won't go wrong with BooS . 
Just know what you're buying if you surf Etsy or Wayfair . A lot of the ones you'll come across look great and the price is really good . Then you find out for 50 bucks you get a board that's 9 x 11 . If you can even find a size . Some will say " Small . Medium or Large " The options drop down shows juice groove , finger grab and feet . Your 50 dollar cutting board is now close to $200 .00
Like I said , Boos will post his price , size and the configuration all together . No surprises . Option will be wood species .
A quality wood board should last a lifetime  with proper use and care . I like the edge grain boards . I get more people asking for those than end grain . These are people that make their living in commercial kitchens . 
'Tis the season . I've moved 5 carving boards ,  4 bread boards and 2 bow knives with holders in the last 3 weeks .


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2021)

Bear Jr sells a lot of Fancy Stuff on Etsy, but some of it is Cutting Boards.
They all have their sizes included in the listings.
He goes by the name "Rustic Legend Woodworx".

His Best Cutting boards are "All End Grain" cutting surface.
He has some cheaper fancy boards that are Face & Edge Grain. Face & Edge Grain are basically the same thing.

I don't generally push his stuff, but since some of you are shopping, I'll post the Link:
Here is the link to his store on Etsy:
Rustic Legends WoodWorks by RusticLegendWoodworx on Etsy

BTW:  Free Shipping on most items.

Bear


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 28, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> You won't go wrong with BooS .
> Just know what you're buying if you surf Etsy or Wayfair . A lot of the ones you'll come across look great and the price is really good . Then you find out for 50 bucks you get a board that's 9 x 11 . If you can even find a size . Some will say " Small . Medium or Large " The options drop down shows juice groove , finger grab and feet . Your 50 dollar cutting board is now close to $200 .00
> Like I said , Boos will post his price , size and the configuration all together . No surprises . Option will be wood species .
> A quality wood board should last a lifetime  with proper use and care . I like the edge grain boards . I get more people asking for those than end grain . These are people that make their living in commercial kitchens .
> 'Tis the season . I've moved 5 carving boards ,  4 bread boards and 2 bow knives with holders in the last 3 weeks .


So I'm not much for a woodworker... whats the difference between end grain and edge grain cutting boards?

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 28, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> So I'm not much for a woodworker... whats the difference between end grain and edge grain cutting boards?


You have face grain , edge grain  and end grain . Face grain is the surface of the board . Edge grain is the side or the edge of a cut , and end grain is the " butt " cut of the wood . So if you had a 2 x 4 , the 3 1/2 would be the face . The 1 1/2 would be the edge , and the end would be ,,, the end .
This is an edge grain board . Nothing at all wrong with them . Nice quality board . Most of the boards you'll look at on the BooS web sight will be edge grain .


----------



## PolishDeli (Nov 28, 2021)

Teak Hause








						Teakhaus | Wooden Cutting Boards for Food Lovers
					

We create cutting boards inspired by the love of food, the passion for cooking and respect for our planet. The heart of Teakhaus is the use of 100% sustainable wood from FSC® certified forests. Meaning all our products are truly eco-friendly!




					teakhaus.com


----------



## golfpro2301 (Nov 28, 2021)

If you have right tools you can make your own. Here is one I just completed few months ago. Dad and I get live edge slabs locally and cut it down

will be doing a 3d end grain style next


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 28, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> You won't go wrong with BooS .
> Just know what you're buying if you surf Etsy or Wayfair . A lot of the ones you'll come across look great and the price is really good . Then you find out for 50 bucks you get a board that's 9 x 11 . If you can even find a size . Some will say " Small . Medium or Large " The options drop down shows juice groove , finger grab and feet . Your 50 dollar cutting board is now close to $200 .00
> Like I said , Boos will post his price , size and the configuration all together . No surprises . Option will be wood species .
> A quality wood board should last a lifetime  with proper use and care . I like the edge grain boards . I get more people asking for those than end grain . These are people that make their living in commercial kitchens .
> 'Tis the season . I've moved 5 carving boards ,  4 bread boards and 2 bow knives with holders in the last 3 weeks .


Chopsaw makes a very fine cutting board. I’ve got a beautiful one.


----------



## Buttah Butts (Nov 28, 2021)

JK Adams is what I have for carving boards and boos for regular cutting boards. Both are fantastic


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 28, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Chopsaw makes a very fine cutting board. I’ve got a beautiful one.


Thanks Jeff . I really appreciate that bud . Last a life time .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 28, 2021)

That's beautiful! If I  ever need one I'm gonna order it through chopsaw inc. ! You do beautiful work!

Ryan


----------



## Buckeye1 (Nov 28, 2021)

Hmmm alot more options!


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 28, 2021)

I second the Chopsaw board.

Chris


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 28, 2021)

Sorry wood workers.  You missed the obvious answer to Ryan's question.
End grain is popular in thicker boards and chop blocks for one reason.
End grain is easier on the knife edge.
Downside is you need to sanitize the end grain block as the knife cut sends food particles deeper into the wood.

I found a better compromise with bamboo cutting boards.  Relatively soft for the knife, but not so much to require as heavy a sanitizing as a chop block


----------



## bigfurmn (Nov 28, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Bear Jr sells a lot of Fancy Stuff on Etsy, but some of it is Cutting Boards.
> They all have their sizes included in the listings.
> He goes by the name "Rustic Legend Woodworx".
> 
> ...


That stuff is beautiful. I might need to order some for um my wife yeah she'd like that. Ok might be for me.


----------



## Workaholic (Nov 29, 2021)

I use a slightly older version of this: 









						Wood Cutting Board
					

Shop The Pampered Chef online for kitchen products, including top cookware and bakeware. Explore cooking essentials, recipe ideas, and get inspired!




					www.pamperedchef.com
				




Been using it for about 10-11 years now.  I do need to rub it down with some lemons, however.













And you guys get a bonus.  My feet are in the shot!  This thing has saved my rear a bunch of times.  Flat with juice groove on one side, concave on the other.  Take it out to the smoker, set the turkey on it in the little depression, and off I go to head inside.  Works real good.  This years 21# turkey still didn't quite fill it up.


----------

